# WOW, this is interesting..The "Logan" is a developmental design for the Canadian



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Feb 2005)

http://www.hsgi.us/
Chest Rigs
Logan

The "Logan" is a developmental design for the Canadian Army - the Logan is same as Denali except for 2 things . 
1) Has the ability to hold the M-7 bayonet ( Hard sheath that has old frog style button on it )
2) Dee-rings are spaced differently to accept their gas mask pouch.  Having more features than any other competitor and unique in most all aspects in chest harness designs. Combined years of experience from our servicemen and HSGI have brought together this advance chest harness system to make a load carrying and mobility more efficient for the operator. Each unit is built by hand, giving the quality and workmanship our customers deserve.

I wonder what KevinB will think of this and Matt Fisher.


----------



## KevinB (23 Feb 2005)

Thanks - I had seen it before -- it is what some consider "old" tech.

 Most of the newer system are pretty sleek - The Denali and Logan are what a buddy of mine in SFOD-D called pre 9/11 rigs. Where guys carried everything (socks etc.) in their rig.

 I think it is a good system - but has been eclipsed by the MOLLE/PALS setups that can be configured for mission essential/applicable equiptment. 

I dont think I would buy a new LBE system that was not MOLLE/PALS these days.



If I get ambitious I am going to do a compare and contrast of the issue TACVEST to the JTF Patrol Vest and JTF Chest Rig - I started taking side by side pics today but my strenght is all sucked.  I am on a few anitbiotics for a sinus infection that is migrating to my chest - I am starting to be a frequent customer at the Base Pharmacy 



Cheers

Kevin


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Feb 2005)

Well from reading your posts about the current TV I assume this is far better?.!


----------



## KevinB (23 Feb 2005)

Yes, High Speed Gear is a good company and the design is a good one.

 Just a bit late for the type of war we are now fighting.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Feb 2005)

We wouldn't be the CF if we weren't 5 steps back. ;D  If you think its not bad then I think we will do all right.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Feb 2005)

A buddy has the Logan.  I'm not a big fan of it, having played around with it.  Simply too much junk high up on the chest.  That Denali/Logan holds so much stuff that when you use the space, you have all the so poorly distributed.  I'm more keen on my Hellcat with an Assault Pack and maybe a leg-rig.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Feb 2005)

Your forgetting Infanteer.  This has to be a comparison to the current TV as the majority of us won't have the Gucci stuff.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Feb 2005)

Ok, didn't we JUST get that tac vest POS like 2 years ago, why are they replacing it so soon?   I've never known the army to replace anything that wasnt older than the troop wearing it,


----------



## Grunt (23 Feb 2005)

Sounds like a better load carrying system then the crapvest


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Feb 2005)

Maybe BECAUSE it is a POS.


----------



## Infanteer (24 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Your forgetting Infanteer.   This has to be a comparison to the current TV as the majority of us won't have the Gucci stuff.



Ok, I've played around with both, and I really wouldn't want either.  This is based on two observations:

1)  Personal preference:  I'm a big believer in the fact that load carriage is going to be a matter of personal preference that is unique to the physique, role, comfort level, etc of each individual soldier.  I don't care how the equipment is carried, just as long as what is needed is getting brought into battle - this is why I am a huge fan of the PALS/MOLLE system; one system that lets you carry what you need and modularize your loadout accordingly.  Neither the TACVEST or the LOGAN can do this - one gives you lots of capacity all on the chest while the other gives you minimal capacity on a vest.

2)  I am a "chest rig" fan, but the LOGAN does a shitty job of distributing weight; it has so many features all packed into the front of the rig (look at the "fold out map station" or whatever).  As I said above, this is my own observation on how it "felt" on me, and others may find it different.  It is no better then the TACVEST which has insufficient and awkward pouches (plus, I just don't really like vests - again, personnel preference; I think the PALS/MOLLE system can allow us to have a flexible system though).


----------



## jc5778 (24 Feb 2005)

Wow, 
I was bitching on another thread recently, about how much of a POS that "new" tac vest was.  I preferred webbing to this recent incarnation because of the fact that the basic combat load on my "last tour" was 12+ magazines, plus plus plus.  Where the hell do u put all of it in the TAC Vest?  Now, this Logan seems to be addressing the proper issues.  I hope to god they go with this design.  Finally purchase (equipment wise) that makes sense for the actual people using them.  ;D


----------



## Arctic Acorn (24 Feb 2005)

It seems strange that NDHQ would be spending all that money to re-trial and replace the tac vests....that doesn't sound like the CF I've come to know and love.   :warstory:

I heard recently from someone that CTS has responded to the troops complaints about a lack of magazine space by designing and issuing magazine carriers. They're supposed to fit on either side of the TV (in place of the canteen/C9 pouch). They're a similar shape to the C9/utility pouch, but it is slotted on the inside to hold additional (5 or 6, I believe) mags. It's a pretty solid source, so I don't doubt his word. Additionally, there is supposd to be a similar 'add-on' pouch for the 40mm grenades, as well.

Combine that with the add-on pouches that are supposed to come with the small pack system (that can be attached to the webbing, much like the old butt pack) and it seems to have addressed most peoples problems/concerns. However, I'm a humble CS type, and a Mo' to boot. You know us, we're just happy to get ANYTHING new and shiny, and not ones to complain. 

Any combat arms folks out there willing to add their .02? It seems to me that CTS has fixed most of the problems associated with the vest...anyone care to dispute? Go ahead, my shellscrape is dug in, and the tripflares are set. Give'er! 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (24 Feb 2005)

They already have the extra mag slots for the C9 puch in the ves, it's a lil green plastic insert. I don't mind the POS, it distributes wieght better  than the webbing.


----------



## a_majoor (24 Feb 2005)

Pictures?


----------



## jc5778 (24 Feb 2005)

alright now.....
       Lets replace a side pouch with a "new pouch" to hold 4-5 more mags.   Okay, now where does my Frags, smoke, 1-2 extra boxes (30 - 60 rounds) Water (anywhere we go requires a lot now) and other assortments...field dressings, med kit, survival kit, etc..   now if u add a "butt pack" how do I sit in my turret? or vehicle without taking it off?   Sure my beloved webbing was no different, but that, in it self, is the point.   And the last point   ;D, the CF wasting more money on something, doesn't suprise me in the least.   If they actually made a good, thoughtful purchase, then maybe I'd be surprised.   $1 for a tried and tested modern battlefield tank (M1A1 Abrams, can't spell), as apposed to a direct fire system, that is riddled with flaws.   How about the G-Wagon?   I am only alive today because of an up-armoured Humvee (American).   A G-Wagon or Iltis, and I would be dead.   The picture of the blown-up Humvee in this site is the one I was driving. :warstory:   Anyways, way off track sorry about the rant. :threat:   I am just frustrated more then anything.   ;D


----------



## Andyboy (24 Feb 2005)

Guys the Logan is not a CF initiative it was a modification done for a Canadian Soldier by HSG. If you go to the HSG website nad root around you can find a bunch of good pics.

I have corresponded with an official from CTS and the mag issue is being addressed through an insert that goes into the C-9 pouch.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Feb 2005)

I concur with 7-10 days. Sure now you can carry say 8-9+1 mags, but were does all the other stuff go? Putting on the "butpack" thing that comes with the small pack system totally defeats the purpose of designing a ruckasck to fit around the vest, now i dont see how a ruck will fit over the but pack... would you have a quick release and an attachment point on the ruck?


----------



## rw4th (24 Feb 2005)

Andyboy said:
			
		

> Guys the Logan is not a CF initiative it was a modification done for a Canadian Soldier by HSG. If you go to the HSG website nad root around you can find a bunch of good pics.
> 
> I have corresponded with an official from CTS and the mag issue is being addressed through an insert that goes into the C-9 pouch.



Was going to say just that. The "Logan" has been around for a few years (pre 2001 at least).



> If I get ambitious I am going to do a compare and contrast of the issue TACVEST to the JTF Patrol Vest and JTF Chest Rig



I for one am anxiously awaiting your pics  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Feb 2005)

I emailed them yesterday and I guess I read it wrong because they told me that CF members had aquired the vest but the CF as a whole wasn't looking into buying it.


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Feb 2005)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Pictures?



Presumably, you want pictures of the HSGI stuff, not the TV insert?






















From the Militaryphotos.net thread on this very subject.



> If you do a lot of convoys or are seated for long periods of time you can use the Denali with a fair amount of comfort. The big thing to ask yourself is "Do I need all that gear ON me all the time?" We had a guy in Herrat that had his Denali and found that the map table was useless while moving fast in a vehicle as they changed map sections so quickly. The mags got in the way when trying to engage out the window and in a Hilux or uparmor the side pockets had to be empty. Also, try getting in and out of the turret with it on....
> 
> I would do the new Rushmore that HSG has out. Or, if you have soft armor do the Wasatch. The Wasatch was designed to be used in vehicles. I used one the whole time we were there and the unit ended up buying nearly 200 of them for our guys, they work that well.



Denali == Logan, more or less.


Pictures of airsofters with:

Wasatch















<a href=http://appainc.com/images/hsgiboobs.jpg>Webbing+porn</a>

weesatch






Don't ask me about any of this stuff, I don't play airsoft and I only use issued kit like the RSM told me.


----------



## KevinB (24 Feb 2005)

The Mag insert is another bogus close the door after the horses are gone CTS "initiative"

 I mentioned the pre 9/11 Logan status and why.


I FULLY agree with 7-10's assesment of the vest.


----------



## Andyboy (24 Feb 2005)

I think the guys at CTS are really constrained by a lot of things, but I don't really know.

Here are some pics I got from the HSG website a few years ago of the Logan. I don't know if they are still on the site or not.

















Word.


----------

